# Help requested for LGB 2015/7 (D) Tender loco



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

All-

I have just acquired a very nice 2015D LGB steam locomotive from the 1970s. The added bonus? This is the green European version with KPEV markings instead of DR.

Anyhow, the only bit missing on the locmotive is the black platform that snaps into the tender and rides on the footplate of the locomotive.

I was first hoping that someone might have a spare one about? I have a spare tender here and I thought there was one in its box, but this was not the case.

....or.....

If someone has this piece that they do not want to part with, would they mind tracing it on a piece of paper and sending it so I coud make my own out of styrene?

Thanks!


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

I got my platform with the powered tender and powered sound tender. 

This part was in a bag along with the 2 grab irons, special engine hook, and engine to tender wiring harness. 

These parts do not show up in any of the tender or 2015/2017 diagrams I looked at, but the grab iron handles are shown in all diagrams. 

Many engines can not use the platform (stainz for one).


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Dan Pierce on 26 Dec 2009 08:17 AM 
I got my platform with the powered tender and powered sound tender. 

This part was in a bag along with the 2 grab irons, special engine hook, and engine to tender wiring harness. 

These parts do not show up in any of the tender or 2015/2017 diagrams I looked at, but the grab iron handles are shown in all diagrams. 

Many engines can not use the platform (stainz for one). 

Thanks for the reply.

My spare power tender had the loco hook in a baggie, but no platform....unless I just misplaced it and forgot all about it...but I really do not remember it.

Unfortunately, on the 2015D, Hans will have quite jump between the loco and tender without the platform!


----------



## Bill C. (Jan 2, 2008)

This is what the footplate looks like on my motorized tender. The approiximate measurements are 45mm wide, 42mm long, and 2mm thick. Hope this may help you.


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Bill, it does help. It also makes me really sure my spare tender did not come with one!


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

Have you emailed Modell-land to see if they have the part? 
http://www.modell-land.de/ersatztei...erlok-2015-2017-c-187_231.html?page=1&sort=2a


----------

